# Sky Customer Service



## Chuckles (27 Apr 2009)

I am now 26mins waiting on Sky 0818 no. to get through to Customer service to downgrade package... tactic or what?

Am I paying for this call?


----------



## gipimann (27 Apr 2009)

Yes you are paying the same as your national call rate which can be as much as 5c per minute during the day.


----------



## Chuckles (27 Apr 2009)

36mins my call was taken on for a 2 min task... Feckin disgrace and the price they charge for their service!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

Ha. I really hate sky. Plus box number five still working a week later, can ya believe it.


----------



## g1g (27 Apr 2009)

unless you are giving them more money they do not help you. I was called Sir (I am female) several times even after correcting them.  I do not have a masculine voice in any way and my bill is issued to Ms. so I think they were just doing it to annoy me.  Funny now but so frustrating at the time! Took nearly a year to get money I was owed.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Apr 2009)

Chuckles said:


> I am now 26mins waiting on Sky 0818 no. to get through to Customer service to downgrade package... tactic or what?


 
Piece of advice - always choose the option to upgrade your subscription and you get through straight away.Then tell them you're cancelling the whole lot and you'll be put through to their 'account saving' team who wil lbe more than happy to downgrade you thinking they've saved your account.
All done in less than 5 mins usually..


----------

